# Battery Onthe Trailer



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

in anticipation of leaving next week, I took cover off to turn on propane tanks and the batteries looked like this, Rick cleaned up with Baking soda (perthe battery store) but what didn't we do or why did they do this? thanks for you input!(they were off trailer all winter and on of those thingies we read about on the forum) and were fine when we used tt in May. Rick's injury has kept us from going anywhere since. Is this from it sitting? FYI, the lights still worked even tho the trailer sat.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Did you leave it connected when you were not using it? The off gas is corrosive and reacts with the metals, and the result is that stuff in your picture.

Once you get it cleaned up, apply some petroleum jelly over the connection to help seal out any air/gas access; that will keep the junk in check.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

*
**Doxie-Doglover-Too*
*I use this you can it at any auto store
* · Battery Terminals, case and connectors

· Dual Action Terminal Brush cleans top and side mOunt battery cables and battery terminals

· Battery Terminal Protection Spray fights the return of corrosion

· Battery Washers help stop battery acid from damaging the newly cleaned terminals

· Hand Wipes included for the after job cleanup!

check this site out hope all this helps

http://www.batterystuff.com/tutorial_battery.html

Willie


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

&








Makes me want to go right out and check mine. Good thing you found it when you did. Hope it's no big deal to fix.!

Good Luck!

HEIDI


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can even put a couple of Penny's on the lid to absorb the acid. Poor Mr. Lincoln.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks all, we'll take action asap! what is the oily residue on the surface of the batteries?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Did you leave it connected when you were not using it? The off gas is corrosive and reacts with the metals, and the result is that stuff in your picture.
> 
> Once you get it cleaned up, apply some petroleum jelly over the connection to help seal out any air/gas access; that will keep the junk in check.


yes, we left it on the trailer and it was hot here July and August. What should we be doing? remove it from trailer after each trip in the summer? and put it where?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This stuff you see is the battery acid having a reaction with the air. It is also found on your car's battery terminals if not taken care of. Here are some tips:
1) spray the terminals down with a regular garden hose to wash this "crud" off (yes it just washes away)
2) as mentioned above, put petroleum jelly or there is a spray you can get from your auto parts store that you can apply (this will seal the oxidation on the contact points)
3) make sure the terminals are tight and can not be moved

This is _not_ a sign of a major malfunction or an ongoing problem to cause concern. However, if it is not addressed it will eventually drain your battery. Just remember if you DO happen to go to the extreme and take your battery out and store it, never store them directly on the floor or on cement, always put them on a table, box, mat, etc... as this will help in the destruction of the battery and internal plates. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Also you might want to think about upgrading to a 6 volt system...

and also invest in a solar charger just to keepthe batteries trickle charged......


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> never store them directly on the floor or on cement, always put them on a table, box, mat, etc... as this will help in the destruction of the battery and internal plates. I hope this helps.


NobleEagle,

I believe I recently read that keeping batteries off the ground is a myth.

Out of old habit I keep my batts off the ground but if I didn't have anything to lay them on, I wouldn't fret now.

I will look for that story again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> never store them directly on the floor or on cement, always put them on a table, box, mat, etc... as this will help in the destruction of the battery and internal plates. I hope this helps.


I believe I recently read that keeping batteries off the ground is a myth.[/quote]

I recently (last winter) read this as well. I'm not an expert on the issue by any means, but as I recall the source was one I would tend to trust.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember seeing this situation as a kid. My wonderful Father (may he rest in peace with my lovely Mother)







used to always place a couple of pennies on the top of the battery. The pennies would turn green but the post always stayed clean. Of course, you can, also, purchase some post do dads that are round and red in color that help in keeping the posts clean. pcm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Also you might want to think about upgrading to a 6 volt system...
> 
> and also invest in a solar charger just to keepthe batteries trickle charged......


it is 2 -6 volt batteries together.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> never store them directly on the floor or on cement, always put them on a table, box, mat, etc... as this will help in the destruction of the battery and internal plates. I hope this helps.


NobleEagle,

I believe I recently read that keeping batteries off the ground is a myth.

Out of old habit I keep my batts off the ground but if I didn't have anything to lay them on, I wouldn't fret now.

I will look for that story again.
[/quote]
I agree, I saw stuff on the "myth" or the "old style" batteries and I don't think it applies with today's technology and batteries, but considering the hassle of a block of wood or a mat....I figgure why risk it.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I work for the city and the guys at the city shop spray red and black paint on the terminals to keep them from corroding. they do it to all the city vehicles.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

After the pennies turn green, do you have to replace them or just leave them there?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

what is the oily residue on the surface of the batteries?

Condensed sulfuric acid, water, and dirt.

I believe I recently read that keeping batteries off the ground is a myth.

Mebbe so, but for the good of your concrete, keep it off the driveway or garage floor. May not hurt the battery, but the acid will react very strongly with the caustic in the concrete and cause it to disassemble itself.

Sluggo


----------

